# Pinned Canoe Lower Blue



## turtle83 (Mar 17, 2009)

On Sunday some guys got their canoe pinned in the lower blue right above the first diversion dam. I talked to them at the put in and watched them go throght the first small rapids. Then we stopped and went hiking for a couple of hours, they passed. As we got to the end of the wall chute noticed the canoe wrapped around a big rock river right. Talked to some boaters at the take-out said they saw the guys and they are fine, but the canoe remains in the river.


----------



## CoArkYaker (Sep 18, 2010)

That's messed up...does anyone know if they got the canoe out?


----------



## turtle83 (Mar 17, 2009)

The canoe is still in the river as far as I know. I would have tried to get it free, but I was with a begginer who couldn't eddie out very well. Was hoping to take a second run, but was it was too late. Probably heading down there on thurs if flows are good.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Canoe is still in the river, but easily seen and avoided.

It seems likely the owners aren't going to get it out.

Removal looks very difficult at current flow.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Pretty sorry of somebody to just leave their trash in there like that. If a rafter could get it to the take out, I'll get it to the landfill.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Is it aluminum? I bet I saw those guys pull in on Saturday as we were leaving, the dam security guard told them they were going the wrong way when they tried to go down the hill to the put in.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

If it's aluminum just let the tweakers know where it's at and it'll be gone to the scrapers by morning.


----------



## LynneA (Mar 8, 2005)

It looked like a bright yellow plastic canoe when I boated by it Sunday afternoon. It poses no river hazard, but is really stuck. Best to wait a week or two when the river level drops to try to pry it off of its rock. I'm glad to know the paddlers are OK.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

That sucker ain't coming off that rock until the water comes waaay down.


----------



## LynneA (Mar 8, 2005)

Excellent photo! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## goofy_girl (Mar 18, 2010)

*That canoe is out of the water now*

We were boating... or um... scraping along on the Lower Blue on Saturday 10.30.10 in a very loaded white water canoe. It is mostly out of the water, but pinned up on rocks on the river right. That river is soooo boney after they dropped the release out of the damn. 

We were going to camp out on the river, but had a change of plans and had to break camp and float out. We were racing daylight or would have tried to pull it out.

I posted that I saw the canoe it in the lost and found section, before i saw this string. It's avoidable, but there still there. It's a big yellow plastic canoe. If you're going to free it, bring your mank boat. A loaded white water canoe did not equal good mank boat. 

The put in for the Lower Blue is pretty sketch. It was icy and muddy. I took a big tumble and smacked my head on a rock. I still have the goose egg on the back of my head. Because we had mulitple loads and trips down, I didn't have my helmet on. I'd make sure that you have enough sense to lower your boat down with rope. 

I would say the theme of this trip ended being, "common sense is not common." My buddy forgot his rope. It's okay, because I made up for the it by forgetting my keys to the shuttle vehicle, in his Westfalia at the put in. Again... common sense... I guess the biggest piece of common sense would have been to not run it at that level. We did run it safely and without real issue. 

Happy Halloween Buzzards!


----------



## LynneA (Mar 8, 2005)

I've had days on the river like that. I'm glad you were all OK and had a good time anyway. Where did the term "mank boat" come from anyway? I'm guessing it means the boney/rocky stuff that gouges the crap out of the bottom of your boat.


----------



## goofy_girl (Mar 18, 2010)

*correction: that canoe is exposed & above water*

Realized after posting the title may make it sound like it is gone. I couldn't figure out how to edit the post from my phone.


----------

